# Newbie...Need help with recent lab results please



## ncc1119 (May 27, 2011)

Hi!  I'm new to this board and would would greatly appreciate it if someone would please help me understand the following results:

TSH .41
Free T3 2.9
Free T4 1.2
AST 8 (L)
PLT 444
Cholesterol	187
Vitamin D 21

I was told by my doctor that everything was normal, except for the Vitamin D and that I should take 2,000 BTU a day of that.

I recently read a newspaper article and I'm wondering if they are in fact normal.

My symptoms have either been consistent or have slightly worsened in the last 1-2 years.

Symptoms - Often tired/weak, mild depression, crabby, irritable, slight dry skin, memory problems and ability to think clearly, heavy and slight irregular (only within 7-10 days) menstrual period, low libido, some experiences of joint/muscle pain (other day hip felt like it was dislocating), perspire (to the point deodorant does not work), hair falls out in shower or while brushing (not in clumps), can't stand cold air blowing on me (air conditioner, fan), feel cold a lot.

I would appreciate anyone's thoughts! Thank you in advance.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ncc1119 said:


> Hi!  I'm new to this board and would would greatly appreciate it if someone would please help me understand the following results:
> 
> TSH .41
> Free T3 2.9
> ...


Welcome to the board!










It certainly sounds like you are symptomatic for thyroid disease. We could probably tell a lot if we had the ranges for those lab results. Different labs use different ranges.

I could not even wager a guess w/o them.

That said, your symptoms could be due to very low ferritin as well; or both thyroid and low ferritin. Most of us w/TD do in fact have low ferritin.
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

I am impressed that you doctor ran the "FREES"; that is impressive.

Just because the numbers are in range does not mean that they are in a good place for you.

It is good your liver AST is low; high is not good. But since it is marked L, I wonder, could you be pregnant? Lower than the range sometimes points to that.

Don't need the range to know your Total Cholesterol is good though. Awesome!


----------



## ncc1119 (May 27, 2011)

Thank you for your fast response! Here are the lab ranges:

TSH .41 (.50 - 5.20)
Free T3 2.9 (2.3 - 4.2)
Free T4 1.2 (.9 - 1.8)
AST 8 (19-45)
PLT 444 (150-444)
Cholesterol 187 
Vitamin D 21 (25-80)

I also forgot to mention that a recent thyroid ultrasound showed several small cysts near my thyroid.

Thanks again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ncc1119 said:


> Thank you for your fast response! Here are the lab ranges:
> 
> TSH .41 (.50 - 5.20)
> Free T3 2.9 (2.3 - 4.2)
> ...


Thank you so much for the ranges!

Okay, mid-range of the FT3 is about 3.2 so your FT3 is below that indicating that you must be exhausted. FT3 is your active hormone and it is best in about 75% of the range given by your lab which would be about 1/4 up from the mid-range of 3.2

Your FT4 is also below the mid-range of 1/3 and that too, should be above the mid-range.

Now what is interesting is that your TSH is so low also. Actually below the range. This could mean a couple of things.

It could mean that your adrenal glands are stressed out. But I have a feeling that the labs look like this because you have antibodies going on. There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies.

They can skew the thyroid panel as one type of antibody is putting out and along comes another to squash it back. It's kind of a push and shove situation.

For that reason, I do recommend these tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

With a TSH low, we expect to see the Frees high in the range. With a TSH high, we expect to see the Frees low in the range. I am surprised your doc did not pick up on this.

Now.............the PLT. Living in high altitudes, strenuous exercise, and being post partum may cause increased platelet levels. Drugs that may cause increased platelet levels include estrogen and oral contraceptives.

So, does this apply? Do you eat a lot of soy which is estrogenic?

The nodules..................did they say if they were solid, cystic, hot, cold? Do you have the print-out from the ultra-sound? Do you feel something in your throat ever? Or pain when you towel dry your neck where your thyroid is? Swollen lymph nodes in the clavicle area?

I would really press for the antibodies' tests listed. Something is indeed afoot here.

Your Vitamin D "may" be low for the following reason.
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php

You will know soon enough about that for when taking the Vitamin D you start to feel worse, you might suspect that.

If that turns out to be the case, just get outdoors in the sun for about 20 minutes per day and eat foods high in D.


----------



## ncc1119 (May 27, 2011)

Andros - thank you so much for your help! I have been exhausted. I scheduled an appointment with my doctor and will definately request the tests you suggested.

Regarding the PLT - none of your questions apply.

Regarding the nodules - they did not say and I do not have a print-out of those results. I was just told that they would like to recheck it 6 months. I do not feel pain or anything in my throat.

I will be sure to read the links you attached.

Thank you again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ncc1119 said:


> Andros - thank you so much for your help! I have been exhausted. I scheduled an appointment with my doctor and will definately request the tests you suggested.
> 
> Regarding the PLT - none of your questions apply.
> 
> ...


You are quite welcome and please keep us in the loop! The antibodies will sort it out.


----------

